# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Laser Fiber FI

## Máy cắt CNC

--------------------------------------------
Máy cắt laser fiber
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ CÔNG NGHỆ EMC
 Số 2, Lô 1, Khu CN Lai Xá, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội
 Số 515 Nguyễn Xiển. Long Thạnh Mỹ, Q9, HCM
website: https://hancatemc.com

----------

